# Mystery oil leak!!!



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

I believe those are inspection plugs that allow for the use of special tools when setting timing.


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

If I recall from the Youtube video's from user Big Turbo Cruze (Or something like that) the one on the right going into the iron block is the plug to set the timing at top dead center and lock the crank. 

The one on the left appears to be part of the timing cover. Being so close to the harmonic balancer I wonder if it's not part of the oil pump, which is directly behind the harmonic balancer. I wouldn't touch either.


----------



## rmoreaux1 (Dec 30, 2018)

carbon02 said:


> If I recall from the Youtube video's from user Big Turbo Cruze (Or something like that) the one on the right going into the iron block is the plug to set the timing at top dead center and lock the crank.
> 
> The one on the left appears to be part of the timing cover. Being so close to the harmonic balancer I wonder if it's not part of the oil pump, which is directly behind the harmonic balancer. I wouldn't touch either.


The lower on certainly is to lock the crank and there isn't any harm to remove that one and replace the sealing washer. I am still at a loss at what the heck is behind the one on the timing cover. That is the one that appears to be leaking and I have no choice but to remove it. I cannot believe how much oil is around it though. Makes me wonder what is behind it. It would about have to be something that is pressurized to have that as much oil that appears to be coming from there.


----------



## rmoreaux1 (Dec 30, 2018)

JLL said:


> I believe those are inspection plugs that allow for the use of special tools when setting timing.


Yeah after you posted that I remembered that the lower hole is for the crank locking tool. I am still at a loss at what the heck is behind the other one. Thanks for helping me remember. I will look up timing chain replacement posts but I do not remember anyone talking about the one on the timing cover.


----------

